

Intercom raises $1M - destraynor
http://blog.intercom.io/big-announcements-1000000-end-users-public-beta-awesome-advisors-1m-raised/

======
markerdmann
Glad to hear it. I've been using Intercom in a web app for the past 6 months,
and it's awesome. Definitely makes it much easier to track activity and
communicate with users through the site. I wish Olark had some of the Intercom
features, or that Intercom had a chat feature.

------
paulmckeever
Well done guys. Intercom has been great at helping us communicate better
during our own beta.

Can't wait to see what the next 6 months brings :)

------
markerdmann
Wow, why did this story suddenly go from rank 1 to rank 35 in just a few
minutes?

